# I painted muh Zombie!



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys! I painted my fishy Zombie in watercolor... I was really bored... So here is a picture of him in real life- it doens't show of his colors as well as I'd like though... my avatar thingy does so look at that too! And then there's the painting! Which SHOULD attatch themselves if I did this correctly...:-D So what do you thinks?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! that's really good!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Awesome!! If I tried, I would just get water everywhere


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great! so much better than what I can do. 

like what SilverCaracal , I'd just make a mess of everything.  But sometimes things are more fun, when you Make a mess of things... but then you'd have A Mess to cleanup, which isn't very much fun...Okay, I'm done rambling.


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahaha thank you guys! Yeah water colors can be quite messy... but they are rather easy to clean up, that's why I use them. Acrylics just.... stick... haha


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. Nice art work! How long did it take?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! That is very good!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

It took about an hour... Thank you so much guys! It's really encouraging to hear that you all like it! It was really hard to get the blue in his tail to blend in right. I was lucky he has a white strand of fin that is on the edge of his tail fin to seperate it from the other one.. if that makes sense.. haha


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow thats a great water color painting..We have lot's of great artists on the forum! Haha If I tried painting my parents would probably come home look around and scream :lol:


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you! I don't think theyd scream... no unless you splattered pain all over the walls. haha! You're right though, looking at some of the other posts we do have a lot of great artists here!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

oh wow you did great! it looks just like your zombie ^^ ifi tried that id mess up i cant to water color to save my life.... ^^;;;


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

well done


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome! I can't draw with watercolor, u doen't even wanna look at it...


----------

